# What happens if you drive a car with low tire pressure?



## gpsisus (11 mo ago)

The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration found that there are nearly 11,000 tire-related motor vehicle crashes each year—many of these accidents are a result of tire underinflation. Beyond safety, underinflated tires can cost small businesses a lot of money in fuel, maintenance, repairs, and more. Adequate tire pressure is essential in keeping your drivers and vehicles safe, and your company running smoothly. 

*What happens if you drive a car with low tire pressure?*
If you drive a car with low tire pressure, you can expect lowered fuel efficiency, compromised tire performance and lifespan, and elevated risk to the driver’s safety and the safety of others on the road. When a tire’s air pressure is low, the handling is compromised and there is an increased risk of tire failure.

*Compromised vehicle handling*
When a tire is underinflated, its sidewalls flex more than they are designed to while handling—specifically when braking, cornering, and steering. Low tire pressure increases braking distance length and slows down response time to steering.
This can be incredibly dangerous in an emergency situation when every fraction of a second counts and a vehicle’s response could mean life or death. For example, if your vehicle has underinflated tires, the risk of hydroplaning increases significantly at lower speeds than it would be with properly inflated tires.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You will get uneven tire wear..


----------



## gpsisus (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You will get uneven tire wear..


So true. 
*Premature and uneven wear*
When tires have low air pressure, more surface touches the road and leads to premature and uneven wear and tear. The extra contact with the road causes heavy wear on both the inner and outer shoulders of the tire, which leads to worn-down tread and poor tire traction. Premature and uneven tire wear means more frequent tire maintenance, repairs, and replacements.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Higher chance of tire damage or
blowout on large potholes 😉


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

My Prius' new best friend:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> My Prius' new best friend:


You know now that we have those lithium ion batteries I'm tempted to buy a drill and some of the other stuff. Can you pick up a tool and use it right away if it's been sitting for 3 months?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

You have an app for that, too? 









GPSisUS


Get the Mobile Tracking App for Exclusive Access! Web App: https://app.gpsisus.com/ Appstore: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mobile-tracking-and-consulting-services/id838301091?ls=1&mt=8 Playstore:




app.gpsisus.com


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> You have an app for that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great catch !! 👏👏👏


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Advantage of low tire presure...better traction is a snow storm ..soft tires as per rock hard ice skates..also with taxi type driving..its better if say factory air presure is 32 to put 33 - 34 as we beat the shit out of our tires..ASK YOU TIRE DEALER ABOUT THIS..NOT ME. i worked in tire store 5+ years many years , ago..i could right a book on tire balancing,,,when i go to get a tire balanced..omg, when the guy is a rookie, the worst thing you can do with him is to tell him trade secrets on to proper balance , when the machine says we need 3+ oz of lead on one side..the jackass will out 10oz if the machine tells him..like a gps..haha.
if the tire is spinning fair on balancer..you break the tire down..rotate 180 degree's if no bad tire or rim the weight will say 1oz..or less now..
OMG TRY TELLING THIS TO A HARD HEAD..SO you leave the store with20oz's of tire weight's its never all 4 . just 1 most of the time.
anyone ever see the yellow dot on a new tire??
whats it for??? 99% are installed wrong..even of our new suv..you put in at the valve stem ..

good post GPS. sad though if you go to pigpen at airports..85% of so many uber x drivers tires are bald..they have not $$ to replace rather than worry air presure..my wav van has no spare..last one i had drove 3 years 105k without one..i cannot do xl. with spare,,i have one on my new convert...no room for it..other van came thur without..


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> Advantage of low tire presure...better traction is a snow storm ..soft tires as per rock hard ice skates..


Do people do that intentionally?
The potholes are so bad here
I dont know that I would risk it
My car handles pretty good on snow though


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

it depends on you model car. all mine are good..say you have a puris and its a spinner ..like my buddy next doors corolla..let like 7 lbs our for nthe day..only if you drive in the city..he could not get of of the snow in back of our homes...he just spun...but his tires look like they had 40 lbs in them .
in the old days we carried coal ashed in truck for getting stuck,,i am 59 not 80.. 25 rides you are in chi town..my toyota 4x4 is a beast..my caravan is decent..my old altima sucked


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

For snow it’s all about the tires. My Front wheel drive Honda Odyssey with Blizzaks on it will push wet snow with the bumper.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> Advantage of low tire presure...better traction is a snow storm ..soft tires as per rock hard ice skates..also with taxi type driving..its better if say factory air presure is 32 to put 33 - 34 as we beat the shit out of our tires..ASK YOU TIRE DEALER ABOUT THIS..NOT ME. i worked in tire store 5+ years many years , ago..i could right a book on tire balancing,,,when i go to get a tire balanced..omg, when the guy is a rookie, the worst thing you can do with him is to tell him trade secrets on to proper balance , when the machine says we need 3+ oz of lead on one side..the jackass will out 10oz if the machine tells him..like a gps..haha.
> if the tire is spinning fair on balancer..you break the tire down..rotate 180 degree's if no bad tire or rim the weight will say 1oz..or less now..
> OMG TRY TELLING THIS TO A HARD HEAD..SO you leave the store with20oz's of tire weight's its never all 4 . just 1 most of the time.
> anyone ever see the yellow dot on a new tire??
> ...


How do you balance a titter tatter tire ?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

go ahead make fun of me this beatoff is selling a service here long time member 2 days. i explained to much to you for zero respect ..its all good...


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> go ahead make fun of me this beatoff is selling a service here long time member 2 days. i explained to much to you for zero respect ..its all good...


Bobby, lighten up, don't take things so serious, We are all covid affected, the guy 2 treads above is more affected than others


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes your right. On the flip side in sept . What a wonder vacation . Montreal . And mont tremblant . It was great.
This late summer as per covid ..maybe visit my friends in Toronto again. And go back to mont tremblant 8 night. Coming back thur maine is cool. Did that 4 years ago. To much driving. . My home home to mont tremblant only 7 or so hours maybe 8..
You have a beautiful country


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

We here redknecks run dem tires almost flat in da mud...bettur traxion


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You know now that we have those lithium ion batteries I'm tempted to buy a drill and some of the other stuff. Can you pick up a tool and use it right away if it's been sitting for 3 months?


Yes.


----------

